# New Microskiff Shirts



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The request has been made for new shirts. Lets start talking about what you guys would like to see on them. inshore-fishing.com has a great couple of shirts. The simplest one is 

: bird :
inshore-fishing.com

Simple shirts cost less so if you guys can think up something cool then I will get them printed and start taking orders. If you guys want to go hog wild we can also do fishing shirts and get them embroidered.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

::Looks Tippy::
MicroSkiff.com



I think that would be GREAT!



L.R. ;D


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

That is pretty good.  I like it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Im with Ranger,I thinks it great!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Even better version:



front chest (or pocket)

::Looks Tippy::




Back in large letters

::IS TIPPY::
MicroSkiff.com


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Howabout...


WARNING:

Some Balance Required!

MicroSkiff.com




LOL I like that one myself! ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

The Drunker I get the Stabler it goes!
MicroSkiff.com



L.R. ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Floating in 3" ............ 2,500.00-7K

30+ MPH .............. 1,500.00+

Falling out going 30MPH in 3" of water....................... Priceless.



For Everyone else there's bigger boats.
MicroSkiff.com



this version needs some tweaking but it could be a good one.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Its not how Stable it is,
its how Shallow it goes!

MicroSkiff.com





L.R.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

> Floating in 3" ............ 2,500.00-7K
> 
> 30+ MPH .............. 1,500.00+
> 
> ...


this one tweek't


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

My Boat Floats in 3" of water.
Think you can keep up?

MicroSkiff.com






L.R.  ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Proud Member of the 3" Club.
MicroSkiff.com


L.R. ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Spend more time on the Water.
MicroSkiff.com




L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Helium Optional
MicroSkiff.com





L.R. ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Conventional: 90HP= 35MPH
Micro: 25HP= 35MPH


You do the math.
MicroSkiff.com




L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Bumpersticker to go on the back of your motor:




"You were just passed by 25HP"
"You were just Passed by 15HP"



L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

YOUR BOAT SUCKS
MicroSkiff.com







LOL ok, so mabey not for this website, but that is pretty funny! ;D ;D ;D

L.R.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

how about that one that someone mentioned not to long ago 

"If I run a ground I just take a peeeeeeee and I'm off again"

or something like that


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

SHALLOW

adjective 
1. lacking physical depth; having little spatial extension downward or inward from an outer surface 
or backward or outward from a center;
"shallow water"; "a shallow dish"; "a shallow cut"; "established a shallow beachhead"; [ant: deep] 
2. not deep or strong; not affecting one deeply; "shallow breathing"; "a night of shallow fretful sleep";
"in a shallow trance" [ant: deep] 
3. lacking depth of intellect or knowledge; concerned only with what is obvious; "shallow people"; 
"his arguments seemed shallow and tedious" 

noun 
1. a stretch of shallow water [syn: shoal] 

verb 
1. make shallow; "The silt shallowed the canal" 
2. become shallow; "the lake shallowed over time 




Any Questions?
MicroSkiff.com



this would be a good one with the Deffination printed realitivly small so it would fit on the back of a shirt~


L.R.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

> how about that one that someone mentioned not to long ago
> 
> "If I run a ground I just take a peeeeeeee and I'm off again"
> 
> or something like that


Hey don't give away my secret.   I like to fish alone and was just sharing it with forum members.   Should have know putting it on the www I was sharing it with the world. :-/  Well maybe thay won't want to fish in my waste. :


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

> SHALLOW
> 
> adjective
> 1.  lacking physical depth; having little spatial extension downward or inward from an outer surface
> ...


A little time on our hands this afternoon? : : ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

I think you just tripled your post count.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

If your not cavatating your not running shallow!
    MicroSkiff.com




L.R.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

> My Boat Floats in 3" of water.
> Think you can keep up?
> 
> MicroSkiff.com
> ...


Maybe "I can make 3" count" or "Look what I can do with 3""


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

MicroSkiff.com, so close to the action you dont need glasses!





L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

"Its not the Draft of the Boat,
  It's Where you can Float."
MicroSkiff.com


L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

We dont float in shallow water,
We levitate over it.
MicroSkiff.com





L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

"Tom for President"
MicroSkiff.com





L.R. ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> "If I run a ground I just take a peeeeeeee and I'm off again"
> 
> 
> Hey don't give away my secret.    thay won't want to fish in my waste.



The whole red tide on the west coast explained in 3 sentences.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

LR is on the ball. This one is my fav so far. Nice and simple:




> front chest (or pocket)
> 
> ::Looks Tippy:
> 
> ...


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

How about it Tom, you like any of these?



L.R. :


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

> LR is on the ball.  This one is my fav so far.  Nice and simple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always say "Looks Tippy but it's not as tippy as I am" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

"Sea Legs Optional"
MicroSkiff.com


L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

TIPPY
tip·py 
(t[ch301]p'[ch275]) 
adj. tip·pi·er, tip·pi·est 
Likely to tip or tilt: a Micro Skiff; a tippy watercraft. 



MicroSkiff.com


L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am at Bass Pro reading the thread. Everyone is looking at me funny because I am laughing my a$$ off.

Keep the ideas coming. We will get several of them made.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

> I am at Bass Pro reading the thread. Everyone is looking at me funny because I am laughing my a$$ off.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming. We will get several of them made.


She's laughing at your 3"s. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

> "Sea Legs Optional"
> MicroSkiff.com
> 
> 
> L.R.


Work on that one, maybe a lead line.  Maybe "Tip a canoe and micoskiff.com too"


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

thats pretty catchy~


L.R. ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I have stressed myself, I have a slight headache. ;D :





L.R.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Gheenoe the other microskiff!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

> I think I have stressed myself, I have a slight headache.  ;D :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was hurting about mid afternoon. ;D ;D ;D ;D Maybe we should seek out the creative side and drink! :


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

> Gheenoe the other microskiff!!!!!!!!


Now that's funny. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

"If this shirt is wet, I probably fell out"
MicroSkiff.com


L.R.


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

"SHALLOW" be thy Name,

RedFish is my Game


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I like them all.... ;D ;D ;D i would buy a couple of those for sure!!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

MicroSkiff.com Home of the Biggest Little Boats Around.



L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

MicroSkiff.com the only small boat website
that Chuck Norris approves.



thanks Clark!



L.R. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Chuck Norris Approves MicroSkiff.com


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

The Only Person that has NEVER fallen out of a Micro Skiff is Chuck Norris.
He Simply Weights the boat into submission.
MicroSkiff.com




L.R. ;D


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

"It may not be long...but it sure is skinny."

Microskiff.com


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I have said it before and I'll say it again..."Its not the size of your equipment, but whether or not you touch bottom."


----------



## aintnogoogn (Apr 24, 2007)

not sure if anyone else posted this, I did'nr get through the whole thread 

"Who said Size matters...... microskiff.com"


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Garth Brooks approves MicroSkiff.com
Boats in low places.



L.R. :


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Microskiff...Only our fish are heavy!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Fear of Falling doesnt exist when your only 6" off the water.
MicroSkiff.com


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I will shoot the dog upstairs if he doesnt shut up.
MicroSkiff.com





L.R.  ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

If I cant catch 'em I'll hit 'em...microskiff.com


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

10X13 Double Cup: 35MPH in 5" of water!
MicroSkiff.com



L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Paddles SUCK!
MicroSkiff.com


L.R.


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

Microskiff.com the site that’s all about 
When X = miles 
And Y= inches


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Getting skinny the easy way

microskiff.com


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

This one's for Joe:

My boat may be small, but I have a huge deck
Microskiff.com

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry Joe, we're picking on you........

Microskiff.com

The only boat you can drag through the Holiday Inn parking lot and put into the pool!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Helping fat guys get skinny
Microskiff.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

> This one's for Joe:
> 
> My boat may be small, but I have a huge deck
> Microskiff.com
> ...


I like it but Joe has been bragging about his big deck for so long, it's lost something. Or did it just shrink?


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Fish More
Work Less
REALLY!
microskiff.com


I liked the looks tippy idea.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Q: How can I catch more fish?

A: microskiff.com

To the point.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

LOW TIDE?
WHAT LOW TIDE?
microskiff.com


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Microskiff..guzzle beer not gas!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Man LR You need to get a hobby or something! ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a hobby, but since I'm not home anymore It's hard to get anything done! LOL



Microskiff.com
Spend Less Get More





L.R.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

DO NOT FOLLOW THIS microskiff IN SHALLOW WATER.......u don't have no chickenbags to do it!










That's all....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> DO NOT FOLLOW THIS microskiff IN SHALLOW WATER.......u don't have no chickenbags to do it!
> 
> That's all....



Whitesnook, you are a heck of nice guy to fish with but some times you post the strangest stuff. ;D That has to be the weirdest post you have made so far. ;D


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

> > DO NOT FOLLOW THIS microskiff IN SHALLOW WATER.......u don't have no chickenbags to do it!
> >
> > That's all....
> 
> ...


GOOD! That's what happend when I drink too much Capt. Morgan and COKE!

Sorry for my manners!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Guys, Sorry I was late. I was standing on my wet deck. I am telling you one day fishing with a big deck and you will never be the same.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*  Carpe Pisces
microskiffs.com*


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

You only NEED 3"


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

6" is plenty
no paddleing required
microskiff.com


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

*IMPRESSIVE* is a 4" draft
Microskiff.com


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Floats in spit!
Microskiff.com


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Boldly going where few dare to go.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

90% of the fish are in 10% of the water.

Can you get there?


----------



## geokel1014 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry nso late,

Where 3" is finaaly a good thing.....Microskiff.com


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

she won't ride on this 3"'er


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Draft this...
microskiff.com


----------

